# potty-trained tortoise??



## Oogie (Mar 22, 2009)

ok...i've been SO impressed with how sweet Oogie is and how he's seemed to easily adjust here. well, i've noticed something and was wandering if it was common...but...i think he was potty-trained??????

he won't "go" in his dog house or his indoor nighttime box...when he's outside, he ONLY pees in one of shelters i made for him (one he never rests in...just goes to pee in). and when he's stuck indoors because of poor weather, he ONLY goes next to the door that he walks through to go to the backyard (like he's telling us, "people! i'm not suppose to pee in the house!").

i had always read that tortoises pee & poop anywhere and even where they sleep. granted, he does seem to randomly poop...but not where he sleeps........yet. and, i've read that they poop and pee at the same time, but he doesn't pee when he poops. 

weird or normal???


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2009)

I think you have too much time on your hands!! 

Yvonne


----------



## Oogie (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL probably!  but it's most likely the nurse in me that's use to monitoring peoples' pee !!!


----------



## sakkakth (Mar 23, 2009)

My tort won't go in her enclosure. I have to walk her like a freaking dog every few days outside or on paper towels if it's too cold out for her to go. I am not impressed with it either because if I wanted something I needed to walk I would have gotten a dog to begin with!


----------



## Candy (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it's great that Oogie is potty trained and you didn't have to put the time into it.  Lucky you. Candy


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 23, 2009)

I would think they want their beds clean and dry. If he is potty trained, then boy you have lucked out.


----------



## jorrow (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats how many animals are they will not pee or poop where they sleep..... Kind of like the term crate training a dog, very rarely will they pee or poop while they are locked in their crate, Because who wants to crap all over where they have to stay all day. Maybe its the same with torts, but i dont know if they poop in their dens in the wild or not. Seems as if they wouldnt because of some instinct, considering laying around in it could lead to shell rot..... Right????


----------



## chadk (Mar 24, 2009)

So far, mine seems to like to go during bath time...


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 25, 2009)

my iguana only goes in the bottom of his enclosure. The snakes, wherever they feel like it. I think shelly eats most of hers, I check everyday, but don't find much.


----------

